# Don't get Greedy...a philosophy for life



## chicken_hawk (Jan 28, 2014)

So, despite my lack of experience in so many aspects of the weight lifting community many local guys turn to me for advice in all aspects concerning competition.  Maybe, it's may age, maybe it's the experiences of rubbing shoulders with todays top minds or maybe they are just disillusioned. For whatever reason that is the case...my phone blows up constantly with questions about gear, cycles and contest/competition prep. I do my best to shoot straight and give them sound advice from my perspective. From all those questions I try to derive principles. Statements that are usually true...not always, but most of the time they are a good bet. Here is my latest proverb.

Don't get greedy.

On Saturday a protige/friend of mine who is prepping for a bench meet and is two weeks out asked my if he should add some anadrol to his cycle. I told him if it was earlier in his cycle then yes, but not two weeks out. He was hoping that the added weight would add leverage to his bench. I was thinking of all the things that could get screwed up. He needs to cut weight so why add the extra weight and how would it screw up his water balance. Also, how many pec strains could be credited to dbol and drol? Not to mention the increased chance of a back cramp during a big bench arch.

Why take the chance? I have seen it and heard it over and over. A bber decides to take one more diuretic and then flattens out, the PLer who misses his second and third attempt. Or worse yet, get injured by making a big jump. 

I am not saying to be conservative, rather know your limits. Accept, where you are and realize there is always another show, meet or day at the gym. No, I not trying to throw a wet blanket on your fire, but rising to the top takes time and work. If you are shooting for a record or title, they are not going anywhere so why not take a stab at it when it is well within range. Would you rather jump 3 feet or 1'?

Usually in life, business or the gym someone get's hurt when they get greedy. Know where you're at and be happy to know how far you have come.

Hawk


----------



## LastChance (Jan 28, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 28, 2014)

This is exactly why I have made this board home.  We'll thought out information not based on here say,  paste and copy,  and bro science.   99 out of 100 people would have told him to add as it may have increased his strength without considering all the other factors you had mentioned.   This is why I would take the advise of 3 people from this board than 300 from any other.   It's people like you Hawk that make this board great (and Sargeant Orange!)   Good post!


----------



## zman12 (Jan 28, 2014)

This is a good read and nice post.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Great post hawk if more people lived by this world would be alot better place for sure.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2014)

Excellent post hawk :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks guys I wish what I knew now I knew when I was younger LOL

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 29, 2014)

How true. I remember greedy me slammin 200mgs(the real us hg schien chalk in a vial) of test susp daily last two weeks before bench meet. The strength surge was insane . So insane I ened up with tendonitus so fucking bad in my elbos that it felt like a blowtorch to bend my arms . It was so bad that I was unable to even shirt up and ended 
up lifing raw in a equipped meet . took 2nd with my excruciating opener
and called it a day. I would have easily won that one just staying the course. 
Same thing with greed coming back from layoffs . too much too soon.
Greed and ego are evil twins that must be kept in check.... T


----------



## rockettrip (Feb 13, 2014)

Very uplifting post.  This is a cut above the forums I had previously been soiling myself with.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 14, 2014)

Follow up on my Anadrol boy, he end up hurling the night before the meet and when I asked him what he ate he said garlic bread. What? No fever, diarrhea or any other symptoms. 

For the meet he was telling me he was capable of doing 440. I said, with a pause? He said I don't have any issues with the commands. I said so, open with low 4's then go for 425 and then depending on how you feel go for whatever. Well, he hit 407 and missed 424 and then passed on his third. 

See what I mean, if he was honest and said, 420 is the best with a pause I would have set him up to hit 420 on his third. Not, only would he have had a better showing, but felt good about himself as well.

Hawk


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 14, 2014)

Great post Hawk!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 16, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> Great post Hawk!



Thanks, bro.

Hawk


----------

